# Hoya uv filters - product differentiation



## eyeland (Mar 10, 2013)

After reading this test:
http://www.lenstip.com/113.4-article-UV_filters_test_Description_of_the_results_and_summary.html
I have decided to pick up some hoya UV filters for myself ( and a few friends using crap filters)
The "Hoya 72 mm Pro1 Digital MC UV-0" seems nice, but I can't really figure out the meaning/significance of the "UV-0" designation.
My question is essentially if these two auctions are the same as they seem to be the best deals I can find:

[/size]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Hoya-77mm-Pro1-Digital-Pro1D-UV-Filter-UPC-0024066040206-/140928028350?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item20cff70ebe
[/size]
[/size]http://www.ebay.com/itm/310586408000


----------



## brad-man (Mar 10, 2013)

I think most folks around here use B+W filters (myself included) and are less familiar with Hoyas. I read a very favorable article stating their HD line is of fine quality, and purchased one for my one and only EF-S lens, and it performs fine. Can't help with the rest of their line though...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd be a little careful buying filters on ebay. They are so easy to counterfit that there are tons of them being sold. 

You might be better off buying Quantaray, they are claimed to be currently produced by THK, same as Hoya (USA) and Kenko (Europe). 

THK is a acronym for Tokina, Hoya, Kenko and is the parent company.


----------



## eyeland (Mar 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd be a little careful buying filters on ebay. They are so easy to counterfit that there are tons of them being sold.


I see. That is frustrating as the prices of filters at my current location is as insane (almost) as memory cards.
I had good experiences with ebay in general seeing as most sellers provide full refunds if/when I complain that the product didn't live up to my expectations.
I guess it is very hard to determine with filters though..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2013)

Its difficult for a buyer to tell the counterfits, but they mostly counterfit B+W.

As long as the seller is not from China, your likely OK, most of the counterfits come from China.


----------



## eyeland (Mar 10, 2013)

well, the cheap ones I saw were from hong kong indeed 
I am usually happy with the stuff I get from china, but then again, they could just as well be very well functioning counterfits


----------



## eyeland (Mar 10, 2013)

On another note, the problem I am facing atm, is that at my current location (Israel) am I quite sure that alot of the stuff they sell here is bought from china anyways, so I could end up with counterfits even if bying in the local photo store...


----------



## bycostello (Mar 19, 2013)

UV 0 i think ..uv for well uv and 0 is that it don't block visible light as a ND would...


----------

